# Stilts and Fur



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

So i decided to show off a costume from a few years ago. this one is still my favorite.
It's was inspired by the land striders from The Dark Crystal and back spines from The Village with some alien ram thrown in.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Friend...that is horrifying. Surely you scared the peepee out of some folks with that. Honestly it doesn't even need a headpiece...that first pic is the best.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

I knew that reminded me of the Dark Crystal striders!

I love all the detailing you did, especially along the spine. There's a sort of dichotomy of design, where some aspects are like a friendly but strange animal and others are monstrous, which makes for a very interesting overall effect.

I hope we get to see more of your work soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice and a good way of concealing the power risers...Awesome!


----------



## Mistress Lee (Sep 19, 2009)

oh my god! that even freaks me out...and I LOVE the dark crystal! the land strider's are my favorite!

can you do a video of you walking in it?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You do amazing work. And yes, a vid of you in action would be wonderful.


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

here's a couple vids. these two are the only ones i have and unfortunaetly they are sideways and there's no sound. tilt your head and enjoy!

DSCN4174.flv video by xdmray - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b377/xdmray/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b377/xdmray/DSCN4174

DSCN4172.flv video by xdmray - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b377/xdmray/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b377/xdmray/DSCN4172


----------



## Mistress Lee (Sep 19, 2009)

pure awesomeness.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely awesome! Sure the cops weren't called on you? I'd have the entire force here in a heartbeat with that outfit! The best I've seen this year!


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

That's a really creepy costume and would look great along out halloween trail!!!

I found you post while searching for costumes with hand stilts. I'm wanting to incorporate some stilts and hand stilts into a costume I'm working on for this halloween. 

how did you make the hand stilts?

Have you worn the costume for any extended period of time?

I'm wondering how it would work out being on the hand stilts for a few hours at a time.

Thanks for any info!

Dennis


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Lordy, Lordy that is one amazing costume!! For sure would scare the bejettles out of me on a trail!!!


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

That. Is. AWESOME!!!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

you better stay away from Cryptozoologists and ******** while you are wearing that thing.


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

hey thanks for all the kudos. been awhile since i have been on here. i need to fix the hump harness that broke plus i am designing a mask that i can wear instead of prosthetics.. i want to walk the neighborhood in it this year.

the hand stilts are forearm braces covered in pool noodle,fur, and great stuff foam.
i could stand up so it whenever my back was tired i could rest easy enough.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's freaking AMAZING!!!!! Love it, love it, love it! Very Froudian/Giger!!! (and I'm a HUGE fan of both).


----------



## graveyard (Sep 20, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

Very original; I love the spine detail.


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Holy epicness 8O This is one of the coolest costumes I have ever seen! Very nicely done!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

enjoyed that


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Very freaky cool....great costume!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's some scary, freaky sh*t.

I can't see ...is there some type of ambigous furry head in the 1st shot? Lordy...creepy.


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

so i wore this again this year. but i have since made a new head so i wouldnt have to spend hours on makeup.

scared a lot of kids and always had a crowd at the end of our driveway.


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

more pics


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is so cool man. SO cool.

Does your back ache very badly today?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I see jumping stilts there. and walking sticks to balance on with the hands. nice concept.


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent!!!! I wish I had something like that on my haunted trail!!!!!!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks great I love the pumpkin head type look. I do several quad suits and kudos for going so low- I normally make my arm extensions about 6" higher in order to ease fatigue on the lower back. Looks great!


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

Allen H said:


> Looks great I love the pumpkin head type look. I do several quad suits and kudos for going so low- I normally make my arm extensions about 6" higher in order to ease fatigue on the lower back. Looks great!


good eye! i made a cast from a 1:1 pumpkin head bust i have.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can believe that scared a lot of kids and probably some adults as well


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

if I was a kid & saw that in the dark I would certainly soil myself.


----------

